# Newly Diagnosed ? about periods



## amanda1212 (May 23, 2010)

Iam 25yrs old and was recently diagnosed with hypothy Iam taking 50mcg of synthroyid, my periods have always been irreg even with bc pills. as of today i havent had my period since march, so is this normal with hypothyroid or is there something else could be wrong is there any test i should request from my dr to help solve this problem or should i just wait it out iam not pregnant so that is not even an answer. thanks for all your help


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

amanda1212 said:


> Iam 25yrs old and was recently diagnosed with hypothy Iam taking 50mcg of synthroyid, my periods have always been irreg even with bc pills. as of today i havent had my period since march, so is this normal with hypothyroid or is there something else could be wrong is there any test i should request from my dr to help solve this problem or should i just wait it out iam not pregnant so that is not even an answer. thanks for all your help


Hi there Amanda and welcome!!

How long have you been on the 50mcg. of Synthroid?

Did the doctor do any antibodies' tests, would you know? Not skirting the issue of why you posted; just need some background info.

I presume you are not anorexic? Thyroid disease can most certainly cause amenorrhea and here are some other possible causes..................

Factors that can disrupt normal menstruation include:

Drastic weight reduction 
Eating disorders 
Stress

Causes of secondary amenorrhea:

Pregnancy 
Stress and anxiety 
Drastic weight reduction 
Significant weight gain or obesity 
Hormonal imbalance (such as with polycystic ovarian syndrome) 
Endocrine disorders such as thyroid disease or pituitary disease/tumor 
IUD use 
Too much exercise 
Premature ovarian failure 
Menopause (normal for women over age 45) 
Use of birth control pills and other contraceptives 
Uterine scarring, usually from procedures such as dilation and curettage (D and C)

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003149.htm

How do you feel on a day to day basis? Cranky, bloated, edema, pain??? Anything like that?


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Have your doctor check you out! So that cancer can be rules out. That would be my worry and concern. BC pills can cease periods but I still would like to know for sure so that cancer is ruled out. You are young, but a person never knows for sure unless checked medically.


----------

